
Fiat to pool with Tesla to avoid EU fines - thefounder
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47845971
======
thefounder
Hopefully this sends a clear message to the european manufacturers. Unless
they invest into their own electric cars, they will invest into Tesla and sign
their own death.

